# Mahindra Max 26 won't stay running



## lawest (Aug 14, 2021)

My Mahindra Max 26 will start but then dies after 10 to 30 seconds. I purged the fuel tank and put in fresh diesel, changed the fuel filter and fuel pump. Good fuel flow out of the fuel pump. I also noticed the air filter needed to be replaced because the seals on each end of the filter basically disintegrated so I replaced that also. Still does the same thing, runs for a short time and dies. This happens with no load... I start the engine in idle and it dies, I tried to start the engine then throttle up but the same result occurs. Any ideas?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy lawest, welcome to the forum.

It might that your fuel solenoid (at the injection pump) is cutting out after warming up briefly. Check the voltage to the solenoid when it is running and also when it quits. There is also a relay the provides power to the solenoid that may be at fault. The solenoid must be energized for the engine to start and run.


----------



## lawest (Aug 14, 2021)

I completed the voltage checks. There are three wires on the solenoid

Blue - no voltage but tests good continuity to ground
White - 12V when ignition is in the start (crank) position and also when in the run position
Red - 12V when ignition is in the start (crank) position then 0V when in the run position


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't know the purpose of the red and white wires. Check it again when it quits to see if anything changes? If it stays the same, disconnect/reconnect the wires at the solenoid and listen carefully for a "click" indicating the solenoid is functioning.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Take the solenoid out of the system to see if that “fixes” the problem and start from there..
If it continues to run w/o the solenoid, NOW u can start diagnostics..


----------



## lawest (Aug 14, 2021)

I started it with solenoid removed and it kept running. The only problem is without the solenoid, then the engine wouldn’t stop. I had to idle down and bog the engine to get it to shut off


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

NOW U KNOW.. it’s either a relay or your HOLD COIL is shorted..inside the solenoid.. 
how about just wiring it closed inorder to run it and take the wire off to stop..
UNTIL u can figure it out.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Unless your rod is inside the pump..
Sorry, wasn’t thinking..


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

lawest said:


> I started it with solenoid removed and it kept running. The only problem is without the solenoid, then the engine wouldn’t stop. I had to idle down and bog the engine to get it to shut off


Easiest way to kill a diesel is cut off it's air supply, not 'bog it down'. Use a small piece of plywood and cover the air intake. No combustion air = no combustion = engine killed.

Both my Kubota's are 2 coil, one start coil and one run coil but mine have a relay under the dash that controls the run coil. Yours may be the same. relay fails, no run.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U could just lower the low idle speed screw down to where it’ll just shut off when u lower the speed.. UNTIL u figure it out..
Black wire is GROUND-
White wire is the PULL IN coil.. requires lots of amps and usually comes off the starter..
Red wire is the RUN coil or HOLD coil.
Doesn’t require a lot of amps and is usually powered by a relay.
A LOT of manufacturers use this type of solenoid not just Mahindra..
Try searching Kubota for some relay locations..
And if your solenoid has a ton of hrs on it, it may b in your best interest to replace it.. BE CAREFUL THO.. there ARE different rod lengths.. so get the correct one for your engine..
Good luck


----------



## lawest (Aug 14, 2021)

Thanks everyone for the help. It was the fuel stop solenoid. The hold coil was fried


----------

